# NEED HELP!! Nasal airway obstruction



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 24, 2011)

What is the diagnosis code for Nasal airway obstruction?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Feb 24, 2011)

478.19


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,
Nasal airway obstruction -478.19..

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

